# Beaufighters Over New Guinea - N0 30 Squadron RAAF 1942-43



## Florence (Oct 12, 2010)

*Beaufighters Over New Guinea - N0 30 Squadron RAAF 1942-43* This is available as a pdf download from the following site;

Beaufighters Over New Guinea - No 30 Squadron RAAF 1942-1943

There are also other publications that can be downloaded as well. Well worth a look around.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 12, 2010)

Thats a cool link; I'll have to try downloading this book after i get home from work tonight.
Thanks
Derek


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for that link


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2010)

Very cool, thanks!


----------



## Florence (Oct 13, 2010)

Have a browse at the other publications. Some good reading material there. 
Also found this one quite interesting - Australian Fighter Aces 1914?1953


----------

